# Webspace bzw. Server für GWT



## computersport (13. Sep 2010)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe ein fertiges GWT Projekt und möchte nun das es aus dem Internet erreichbar ist... logischer weise über einen Server... jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage muss ich umbedingt einen
Tomcat Server oder kann ich auch einen X-beliebigen Server verwenden? Und wenn ich das Projekt
auf einem bestimmten Server hosten muss wie installiere ich den bzw. wo finde ich eine Anleitung dazu?

Ich freu mich auf eure Antworten.

greetz
Compi


----------



## XHelp (14. Sep 2010)

X-beliebiger kann es nicht sein, d.h. mit einem einfachen WebSpace kommst du nicht aus.
Wenn du nicht weiß wie du was installieren sollst (vor allem auf dem Server, der nach außen guckt), dann solltest du es lieber lassen. Hol dir am besten einen managed host mit gutem Support und lass es Leute machen, die es können. So ersparst du dir viele Schwierigkeiten


----------



## computersport (14. Sep 2010)

Moin,

Hmm also es gibt mit beitrag allein darum zu klären was für einen Server ich brauche.
Das ich mit nem server bei einem anbieter besser dran bin ist mir klar würd es nicht anders machen^^
Aber da ich projektdoku schrei muss ich angeben auf welchen systemen ich das Projekt betreiben kann.

Ich weiß ich kann googlen aber falls jemand gute Anbieter für Tomcat webspace kennt
Würd ich über ne link freuen, wenn nich auch ok 

Greetz
Compi
Hab vom smartphone geschrieben als entschuldigung für das nicht beachten der rechtschreibung.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (14. Sep 2010)

Prinzipiell reicht ein reiner Webspace der lediglich Dateien bereitstellt.

GWT "compiliert" zu JavaScript und Html. Und solange keine RPC stattfinden reicht das.

RPC können bei GWT prinzipiell auch an fremde Webservice gesendet werden. Also ein Webservice der nicht von dir bereitgestellt wird, wie z.B. Google Maps. 

Serverseitig ist es daher auch möglich php oder gar .net :shock: einzusetzen.

"Traditionell" ist es allerdings auf Java Servlets zu setzen. Daher ein Servletcontainer, Jetty oder Tomcat.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist die GoogleAppEngine zu nutzen. Wie gut das mit GWT funktioniert mag ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Ob das ganze dann allerdings Spaß macht liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## computersport (14. Sep 2010)

Besten Dank das wollte ich hören... für mich erledigt das Thema


----------



## kirdie (8. Jul 2011)

Edit: hier stand Quatsch (bitte löschen)


----------

